# A bit of a funny for all of you.



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

After all of my depressing threads lately, I thought I might share a cute conversation with you guys that I had last week. I am currently the head camp councelor at our horse summer camps where we teach the kids horse health, care, nutrition, handling, and riding. We had 9 kids last week.

Every morning we go to fill water troughs before the day starts and I try to interact with the kids, asking them what they know about horses and such. The first morning, we were stopped by the miniature's pen where our 12 miniature horses, john donkey, and 3 mule yearlings live so I decided to ask them some questions.

I pointed to our palomino two year old mule 










and I asked them "does anyone know what kind of animal this is?"

Of course the first answer was 'pony, then miniature horse' but I disagreed and told them it was something different. So one very important looking 5 year old smirks at me, raises her hand, and says '_I_ know what it is!' so I let her answer. She very smugly tossed her hair and told me "*it's a molasses obviously!*' Now, you must understand, I've gotten very good at not reacting to the...strange things kids say, so I just shook my head and said 'No, but kind of close! Here is a hint. This animal's mommy is a miniature horse, and its daddy is a donkey. Do you know what it is now?'

Another little kid, this time an 7 year old boy raises his hand and I call on him. "*Well if its mommy is a pony and its daddy is a donkey, it must be a ponkey!'* No, not quite. I shook my head and told him no, it actually DID start with an M. Anyone else?

Finally an older kid. This little guy was obviously the highly admired 'experienced' kid of the bunch, because he had been to a horse camp before. And he was a whole 8 1/2 years old! I called on him, and he rolled his eyes. "*You guys are such dumb babies. Its called a MOLE. Gosh, do you know anything*?" and that settled it. It didn't matter that I told them a minute later it was actually a _miniature mule_ , the cool kid had spoken. The mini mules were moles for the rest of the camp.





Another funny thing since I'm on the topic, was the 5 year old girl a few days later. She came to me, face red, absolutely BAWLING her eyes out. She ran up, buried her head in my nasty, horse snotty, sweaty shirt, and was clinging to me like crazy so I peeled her off and asked what was wrong. She answers with 'I...I...I'm SORRRRY! I didn't _mean_ to! PLEASE don't tell the polizes! (police)' I figured she had broken something, so I sat her down and asked sternly what she did. 

She takes a hand, shoves it into her pocket, and pulled out the grossest looking, half rotten large snail shell I've ever seen. I asked her what she thought she did wrong and she goes 'That blue boy...(the 'cool kid' from the other story who wore blue all the time) he said it was an INSTINCT (extinct) GREEN APPLE GIANT SNAIL shell, and I _killed _him and now they will be gone for ever and I'm going to JAIL! I can't go to jail, my fishies need me!' and she started wailing again.

I took the snail shell (empty and long since abandoned by the way), looked it over, and tried not to laugh. I ended up telling her that it was an old normal snail shell and she wasn't going to jail, but she didn't believe me because again, the blue boy had told her otherwise! I gave him a firm talking to after that about scaring little kids (he knew very well it was normal, and had 3 or 4 himself) and scrubbed the snail shell and painted the little girl's initial on it for her to keep.

Be careful though guys. If you pick up green apple giant snail shells...the blue boy will be watching you. He is always watching you


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## LilWillie (May 3, 2013)

That's hilarious!

I always enjoy your threads, Endiku. Even the depressing ones are always well written.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you TNRider. I always feel like I'm rambling, so I figure the least I can do is make my rambling readable. LOL

I love all of those camp kids though, seriously. Even if they do like to gang up on my during our color wars (powdered paint wars on the trails) and call me evil for trying to keep them safe around the 1000 lbs horses xD


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

LOL, that's AWSOME! I want a ponkey!!!!!


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

That was so funny!! And your mini mule is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

That's adorable. Little kids are so funny!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh...I want a mni-MOLE!


----------



## caisiemay (Sep 3, 2013)

So cute!! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Cute ! I want a molasses and mole too!


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

My husband is my "little kid" when it comes to funny things. He is new to horses, like the last 6 weeks new. About 3 weeks ago my gelding was being nippy and he says to me "If he bites me I'm punching him in the balls." I just giggled and told him a gelding means he has no balls. So he turns to my gelding and rubs his nose and says, "You poor *******, I'd bite people too."

Then a week later I was getting ready for my English lesson and was adjusting my girth in the arena. Another rider brought her horse in, and DH quickly walks over to me and says, "Adjust your stirrups, their too long." I asked why he thought that, and he pointed to the other rider and says, "Just look at hers." So I looked and I realized she just had the irons pulled up to the top of the leathers so they didn't bang against her mares sides. I tried my best not to crack a smile when I explained it to him.


----------



## Lucky1inKy (Sep 22, 2013)

Love it!! Kids are hysterical. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MinuitMouse (Sep 28, 2013)

:clap::rofl:

This made me chuckle! Wow, that must've made your week!


----------



## MinuitMouse (Sep 28, 2013)

And I want a molasses, a mole, and a ponkey! Plus a mini mule!


----------



## AnodyneSeaxx (Oct 25, 2013)

*XD Little kids are funny. They always make up odd stories too! *


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

oh my goodness I love kids and the crazy things they say!!! At my camp I hear so many strange and funny things I started to write them down  I will never forget when I was matching up my campers with their horses and was asking them their riding experience. These were littler kids so I was asking multiple basic questions to get a feel for their nerves. I got to one little guy and asked "have you ever ridden before?" he looked at me like I was the dumbest person in the world, crossed his arms, and said with a straight face "I haven't ridden a real horse before, but I have Netflix so I basically know everything about riding."


----------



## Spellcheck (Sep 13, 2012)

LOL, I love little kids with horses  My neighbor's three-year old boy is in LOVE with my mare. Whenever he sees me working with her, he points and yells "FOR-SEE!" (Horsey). It's so cute, watching such a little guy get so excited about horses, and not even be nervous to sit up on all 15 hands of her by himself  I've always wanted to help teach little kids about horses. I'm actually looking into a summer camp job for 2014. I guess we'll see


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

Working at a summer camp is one of the most rewarding jobs I have ever had  I highly suggest it! Let me know if you need any information! I see that you live a looooong way away from MI but I know a few camp people that could give me some information on some great camps  If you do decide to apply, start like... now lol Camps start looking at apps December-February and hire March-May at the latest!


----------



## Spellcheck (Sep 13, 2012)

aerie said:


> Working at a summer camp is one of the most rewarding jobs I have ever had  I highly suggest it! Let me know if you need any information! I see that you live a looooong way away from MI but I know a few camp people that could give me some information on some great camps  If you do decide to apply, start like... now lol Camps start looking at apps December-February and hire March-May at the latest!


That would be awesome actually  I don't want to take too much of your time, but if you could give me names or places that would be great!


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

Of course! I'd be more than happy to help  I'll get in touch with a few people and see what I can find out for ya!  I'll PM you with the information when I get it


----------



## Spellcheck (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

